# IP address not working



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, so I just reformatted my computer and put in Windows XP Home Edition
The comp has a built in 1394 Net Adapter for a network card
It's set up to a D-Link router which has one other computer hooked to it (this one)

When I go to the status of the connection it says it's connected and everything but there is no activity and when I go to the support tab it shows no IP Address or anything there

When I try to repair it says "Failed to query TCP/IP" or something like that

Like I said it says connected but it doesn't connect when I go to IE or try MSN, so I'm at a loss since I've tried EVERYTHING


Please help


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

A "1394" connection is Firewire, this is not the device that connects to your router. You will be connecting to a router with the "Local Area Connection" and, if this isn't shown, check in Device Manager to see that your network adapter is properly installed.


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

The network adapter and everything is installed fine
And it doesn't show a local area connection, but I can't seem to set one up either
I've tried but no new connections appear


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Try uninstalling the network adapter in Device Manager, rebooting, letting Windows "find new hardware" and reinstall it. When properly installed, the network adapter should appear in the Network Connections folder as the "Local Area Connection" in addition to the Firewire "1394 Connection".


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

I did exactly that but no "Local Area Connection" was made, only the 1394 connection reappeared


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Can you post a screenshot of the Network Adapters shown in Device Manager which should look similar to this


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

it looks just like that
exempting the belkin and realtek

the 1394 is exactly how it is there


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

If there is *only* the 1394 adapter shown, then you do not have an ethernet network adapter properly installed in the PC.


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

But it was working with just the 1394 before I reformatted my comp, it's a brand new computer
I changed my windows from Media Center to home edition when I reformatted and it hasn't worked for it
but it worked before


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Unless you have a router that supports a Firewire connection, in addition to conventional ethernet connections, I cannot understand how you have previously managed to get online with no ethernet adapter installed. 

What type of cable are you connecting the PC and router with and which port in the PC are you plugging it into? Firewire and Ethernet cables are totally different.


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm using ethernet cables with a d-link router
I'm plugging it into the ethernet port on the back of my comp, the built in network card I'm assuming

And thats the thing, the comp I'm on NOW has that Local Area Connection and is working fine


----------



## Hiroki (Jul 11, 2006)

oh and also
I tried to plug in a d-link network card but my computer didn't read it or anything and it didn't work


----------



## nr1wood (Oct 29, 2006)

*same problem*

im having the same sort of problem, i have been told i can connect my xbox though my 1394 net adaptor. it always says its connected when clearly its not . when i plug the cable in it does nothing. if i connect my xbox to where the internet connection is it tells me there is limited or no connection which there isn't ?? 

Need help


----------

